# Need a new PC Budget 25K-27K max



## 6Diablo9 (May 6, 2013)

First of all I'd like to say that I had posted a requirement for PC at last year but couldn't get it due to certain circumstance but this time I'm absolutely sure to buy a new machine

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
 Ans: Post 2009 games on good res, Graphic designing, 3d modeling.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
 Ans: 25K-27K max.

3. Planning to overclock?
 Ans: I've never done it but would try if components support it.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
 Ans: Either Win7 or Win8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
 Ans: I have an 500GB HDD but require 1 TB more.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
 Ans: I have a 19" monitor of res 1440x900, LG L194WT.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
 Ans: I have UPS, Monitor, Keyboard, Speakers need to buy everything else.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
 Ans: Most probably before May gets over.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
 Ans: Gonna be assembled by me.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
 Ans: I'd prefer going to Mumbai and buying them myself. Do they sell it cheaper in street shops than online shops like Bitfang, Primeabgb, MDComputer?

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans:

I've seen website called Golchait they're cheaper than most of other website, is that site really reliable? Will I get the parts cheaper than them in Mumbai?
Is G400 Mouse vfm @ 1.5 or should I get cheaper mouse like M100 and save some money?
Please suggest best vfm parts.
I would like to buy Intel processor instead of AMD.


Thanks and Regards


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 6, 2013)

Intel i3 3210 - rs 6500

Gigabyte b75 d3h - rs 4000

Corsair vengance 4gb 1600mhz ram - rs 2000

Seasonic s400bt psu  - rs 2700

Nzxt gamma cabinet- rs 2200

Tosibha 1tb hd - rs 3700

Saphhire hd 7750 1gb ddr5 - rs 6700

Total - rs 27,100

this is minimum you should get.get from lamington street.they have less price than they show in their site


----------



## darkther (May 6, 2013)

i3-2120 _~6000_
Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H _~4100_
Cooler Master elite 310 _~1800_
Sapphire HD 7770 _~8000_
Asus/LG optical drive _~1000_
Corsair Value select RAM 4gb _~1800_
Corsair CX430 _~2500_
Western digital/ Seagate 500gb _~3300_

Total ~27500

I am not a expert in this, let others put their views on this


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2013)

+10.. to ASHISH65 
You can opt for PSU- CX430v2  for 2.5k
and temporarily compromise on your cabinet by getting El cheapo Zebronics/Iball cabby for 0.5k in order get  better GPU (like HD 7770/GTX 650Ti)..
Remember upgrading cabinet is easier than upgrading GPU



darkther said:


> i3-2120 _~6000_
> Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H _~4100_
> Cooler Master elite 310 _~1800_
> Sapphire HD 7770 _~8000_
> ...



2120 is long gone


----------



## darkther (May 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> +10.. to ASHISH65
> You can opt for PSU- CX430v2  for 2.5k
> and temporarily compromise on your cabinet by getting El cheapo Zebronics/Iball cabby for 0.5k in order get  better GPU (like HD 7770/GTX 650Ti)..
> Remember upgrading cabinet is easier than upgrading GPU
> ...



Ye, go for some cheaper cabinets, they will some you the Rs.500.

I didn't knew that Nerevarine, thanks for telling anyways


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 6, 2013)

^ cxv2 430w is discontinued in mumbai


----------



## darkther (May 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ cxv2 430w is discontinued in mumbai



He could get it online if he want or an Antec VP450 _~2600_


----------



## The Incinerator (May 6, 2013)

Antec VP 450P is a far better PSU over the CX430 anyday.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 7, 2013)

Nice configs, can I go for Pentium Processor instead of i3, it will 10-15% slower but at half the price?
Can I get cheaper Mobo and save some for other components?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

which game you will play? give names? b75 mobo is minimum you should get


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 7, 2013)

I would be playing Crysis, Bioshock, Elder scrolls, Batman: Arkham series. I've seen AsRock mobo which are cheaper than Gigabyte. Btw I won't be ever using a SSD or faster HDDs.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> I would be playing Crysis, Bioshock, Elder scrolls, Batman: Arkham series. I've seen AsRock mobo which are cheaper than Gigabyte. Btw I won't be ever using a SSD or faster HDDs.



naa then i3 is minimum you should get.because hyperthreting is usefull in most games.

asrock service in india is not so good as gigabyte. get gigabyte h61 -D2h @rs 2900


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2013)

A10 would be perfect for OP if he increases his budget by little. ....


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> A10 would be perfect for OP if he increases his budget by little. ....



He said he would be playing games like crysis, so that processor wouldn't be good. A 7750 could easily fit in his budget.



ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i3 3210 - rs 6500
> 
> Gigabyte b75 d3h - rs 4000
> 
> ...



+1 to this config, you could get an Antec VP450, its cheaper I think and would perfectly fit in your budget.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 7, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> A10 would be perfect for OP if he increases his budget by little. ....



Nah, I'd rather spend more on dedicated graphics than using APU+dedicated.

If I could increase my budget by 4K should I go for HD7790 or increse 2K and go for HD7770?



ASHISH65 said:


> asrock service in india is not so good as gigabyte. get gigabyte h61 -D2h @rs 2900



What about Intel is their service good?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

intel and amd cpus rarely or never fails!donot worry about it

hd 7790 would be good,but might be ovekill for your resolution


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 7, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> intel and amd cpus rarely or never fails!donot worry about it


I was talking about motherboard, never had problem before with any of CPUs either Intel or AMD.



ASHISH65 said:


> hd 7790 would be good,but might be ovekill for your resolution


Okay but 7770 won't be that good after a year or two, thats why I was asking if 7790 was vfm.

Edit: Just checked GIGABYTE GA- B75M-D3H I think it is pretty good motherboard, I'll go with it I guess.


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

As Ashish said a 7790 would be overkill and 7780 too I think, so this leave you only one choice the 7770. It will last longer.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

go with hd 7970 then for better future proof.i donot know much about intel mobos,but i feel asus and gigabyte are better due to features they provide


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> go with hd 7970 then for better future proof.



7970 wouldn't fit in his budget.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 7, 2013)

Okay this is my final config

Intel i3 3210
GIGABYTE GA- B75M-D3H
Sapphire HD7770 1gb ddr5
Corsair Value 4gb RAM
WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
Corsair CX430/ Antec VP 450P
NZXT Gamma
Logitech G400


Please tell me if this is fine and how much will it cost me?
Can I go for MSI HD7770, coz it seems to have better reviews compared to Sapphire?
Is Lamington Road closed on Sundays, bcoz I was planing to go this Sunday?


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

Get the Antec VP 450, its better than cx430.

Will cost you about 27.5k

I heard that MSI left India so there is no point on getting it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

no to msi

saturday and sunday lamington is mostly closed,better go another day

make sure you get wd blue series hd not green as they have issue

your rig is perfect and take vp450p


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2013)

Sorry guys didnt see the HD 7750 !!!My Bad....

OP go with the config and get the Antec PSU !!!


----------



## The Incinerator (May 7, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> Okay this is my final config
> 
> Intel i3 3210
> GIGABYTE GA- B75M-D3H
> ...



That Caviar Blue is out of Indian market for the past 6 months. Instead get a Toshiba DT01ACA100 1TB comes with 3 years warranty.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> make sure you get wd blue series hd not green as they have issue



My old 500GB HDD is WD Green never had any problems, mine might be one of those lucky one I guess. 



The Incinerator said:


> That Caviar Blue is out of Indian market for the past 6 months. Instead get a Toshiba DT01ACA100 1TB comes with 3 years warranty.



Toshiba has 32MB Cache memory and WD has 64MB, is there any major performance difference because of that? I think I've seen WD in some of the online shops.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 8, 2013)

yes tosibha is faster than wd and comes with 3 year warranty


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 8, 2013)

Cavier blue is still available and i got one just a month back.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

^^ 1TB?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 8, 2013)

Yeah 1 tb model

Yeah 1 tb model


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

Wow lucky you.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2013)

^^Let us see if i am lucky or not only on the long run. I found it on flipkart. If anybody wants it, then grab it.
WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Incinerator (May 9, 2013)

That means its back in stock again. Great. But at Rs 4400 its too expensive for a 1TB . A 1TB now costs Rs 3700 max,at stores.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 9, 2013)

Update : in mumbai wd blue 1tb is available for rs 3750.so i think its back in stock


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Update : in mumbai wd blue 1tb is available for rs 3750.so i think its back in stock


Thats a good price.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, good price... Last year I bought a 500 GB HDD for 4k ....


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 10, 2013)

Okay so main question, should I get WD if available or go for Toshiba?


----------



## deathblade (May 10, 2013)

WD if available....


----------



## The Incinerator (May 10, 2013)

If WD gives 3 years warranty get it or else get the Toshiba with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

^^ WD gives only 2 years warranty with their blue drives. I registered my product on their website and warranty expires in 2015 .


----------



## The Incinerator (May 11, 2013)

So Toshiba looks like a better option to me.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (May 11, 2013)

Do hdd fail easily? Mine samsung 80gb is working since 8 years. Vintage I know 
Please tell will go for raid 0 if so.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 13, 2013)

Okay I'll get Toshiba for sure.

One more thing, should I buy Sennheiser HD201(@ Rs. 800/-) for gaming, I have crappy 1.2K Creative(5yr old) speakers, would the headphones be better or speakers will suffice?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 13, 2013)

For Headphones get....Philips shm7410


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 15, 2013)

Any other cheaper option for that? bcoz my budget for headphone was .5K, I it extended it to .8K


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

Get Philips SHL3000


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 18, 2013)

Due to certain circumstances the buyer of my old computer has backed out, so I decided to salvage some of the old parts temporarily till my old PC gets sold.

Intel i3 3210
GIGABYTE GA- B75M-D3H
Sapphire HD7770 1gb ddr5
Corsair Value 4gb RAM
*WD Green 500GB HDD
Seagate 160GB HDD
Circle 450W PSU
LG 19" monitor
iBall Cabinet
Logitech M90 Mouse
VIP Keyboard
Creative SBS speakers
*

I'm gonna reuse items which are marked Bold.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2013)

That psu with hd 7770. You may expect fumes and fire inside your cabinet. Atleast dont use  gpu for now.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 18, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> That psu with hd 7770. You may expect fumes and fire inside your cabinet. Atleast dont use  gpu for now.



I know that PSu is not that good, but it won't create any fumes of fire inside the cabby I think.

Radeon HD 3650 vs Radeon HD 7770 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

checkout the TDP


----------



## The Incinerator (May 18, 2013)

The least you should buy is a Corsair VS 450 for Rs 2200 to be on the safer side over that Circle,IMHO. If you can get a Antec VP450 nothing like it. A  good psu is important,very.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 18, 2013)

Okay I'll try if budget permits, if it doesn't then I'll have to use circle for 2-3 months max.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey guy please help me out, I need to buy these things can anyone tell me where could I get them in prices mentioned in this thread.

Intel i3 3210
GIGABYTE GA- B75M-D3H
ASUS DCII HD7790 OC
Corsair Value 4gb RAM

Asus card does not seem available in mumbai, can anyone confirm it, do I have to buy it online?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

Dont use a GPU with that PSU dude, you will regret it
Use the integrated HD graphics for now and buy GPU + PSU when you have saved enough..
On the bright side, prices might get cheaper


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't worry bought Antec vp450 already


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2013)

Buddy, I think you should reconsider your CPU + Motherboard combination as Quad Core AMD FX-4300 and 6 Core AMD FX-6300 are available now at 6.6K and 7.3K respectively.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2013)

i3 3220 + Gigabyte B75M DH3 = 7k + 4k = 11k
FX 6300 + Asus M5A97 R2.0 = 7k + 6k =13k

13k > 11k, BUT
fx6300 >> i3 3220

For just 2k more, you are getting a hex core cpu plus overclockability and superior processing power.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've already overshot my budget and I'm not very sure about FX 4300 as most of the benchmarks show it's slower than 3210 by some margin. And FX 6300 demands me to increase my budget and I don't even know how much the motherboard will cost. Btw can you give me links for these two CPUs, can't seem to find any.



harshilsharma63 said:


> For just 2k more, you are getting a quad core cpu plus overclockability and superior processing power.


Isn't 6300 a hexa core?


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 2, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> I've already overshot my budget and I'm not very sure about FX 4300 as most of the benchmarks show it's slower than 3210 by some margin. And FX 6300 demands me to increase my budget and I don't even know how much the motherboard will cost. Btw can you give me links for these two CPUs, can't seem to find any.
> 
> Isn't 6300 a hexa core?



Buy Online AMD FX-Series FX 6300 6-Core Processor (FD6300WMHKBOX) in india

yes, it has 6 cores


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> I've already overshot my budget and I'm not very sure about FX 4300 as most of the benchmarks show it's slower than 3210 by some margin. And FX 6300 demands me to increase my budget and I don't even know how much the motherboard will cost. Btw can you give me links for these two CPUs, can't seem to find any.
> 
> 
> Isn't 6300 a hexa core?


Oh yeah, corrected that.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm never going to OC the processor is this still ok for me? If you could suggest some cheap motherboard(~Rs. 4000/-), I can consider going with 6300.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 3, 2013)

It is not wise to Put a Hexa Core Black Edition in a El Cheapo Motherboard. Go with the Motherboard suggested.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think I'll stick to my earlier plan then. GPU is more important for me right now. If I spend more on FX 6300+Mobo then I'll need to reduce my budget for GPU and get a HD 7770 instead of HD 7790.

Bought these from casette world.

i3 3220
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P (Sorry guys)
Dynet 4GB RAM (I told him give me the cheapest 4GB)


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do I need to buy any extra fans along with NZXT Gamma, I heard only 1 fan comes with it? Is one fan sufficient?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

Should have bought a corsair or transcend ram man..
they give much better warranty


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Should have bought a corsair or transcend ram man..
> they give much better warranty



You're right, should have gone with Corsair, but many of my friends had Dynet and I didn't know they didn't have any service center, heck I can't even find their website. What done is done now, anyways I've never seen a RAM fail in my life, lets hope this works for 3-4 years too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

yeah, if your PSU is good, then i dont think your RAM will fail anyway


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys tell me if I need any more fans for this case on my config.
One more thing I would like to ask is, if I install a Front Intake LED fan, will it look good? or you can't see the fan from outside?


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 10, 2013)

Recieved
NZXT Gamma
Philips SHP3000

Ordered a 
Corsair CX430 (my cousin took away Antec one from me)
Zotac 660Ti Boost 2GB


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on that^

Congrats on that^


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 10, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> Recieved
> NZXT Gamma
> Philips SHP3000
> 
> ...



Congo 

when did nvidia invented gtx 660 ti boost one? its 650ti boost right!


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Congo
> 
> when did nvidia invented gtx 660 ti boost one? its 650ti boost right!



Oh sorry, my bad, its 650Ti Boost.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 10, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> Oh sorry, my bad, its 650Ti Boost.



Ok Good  Happy gaming!


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks man, Now only thing left is a G400 mouse, hopefully I'll buy it locally from somewhere.


----------



## confuse (Jun 10, 2013)

congrats !!.... i must say change ram fast.. dynet ram.. sad its like his name die.. fast...lowest warranty.. n worst ram ....

btw which variant 650 ti boost u bought.. i wanna buy also..


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 10, 2013)

confuse said:


> congrats !!.... i must say change ram fast.. dynet ram.. sad its like his name die.. fast...lowest warranty.. n worst ram ....
> 
> btw which variant 650 ti boost u bought.. i wanna buy also..



I got Zotac 650Ti Boost, bout it from flipkart @ 10966/-, but offer is gone now it seems.

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com


----------



## confuse (Jun 10, 2013)

ya lol i posted offer.. i saw ur post now ...hehe .. offer is there but 650 ti boost from ws retail seller is outa stock...hehe other cards we can buy....


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 10, 2013)

confuse said:


> ya lol i posted offer.. i saw ur post now ...hehe .. offer is there but 650 ti boost from ws retail seller is outa stock...hehe other cards we can buy....



My luck is good I must say, btw they've dispatched my card, hope to receive it by Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 20, 2013)

Finally my PC is complete,

i3 3220
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P
Zotac 650Ti Boost
Dynet 4GB DDR3 RAM
1TB Seagate HDD
NZXT Gamma
Antec VP450P
Philips SHP3000
Lenovo M6881

Thank you everyone for helping making this happen.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 20, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> Finally my PC is complete,
> 
> i3 3220
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P
> ...


congrats


----------

